# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Χάθηκε ο ήχος σε DVD Player...

## jims2007

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι κάτοχος ενός DVD Player BlueSky GN5.1C, το οποίο για άγνωστο λόγω σταμάτησε να ακούγεται ο ήχος. Το δοκίμασα και με scart, άλλαξα καλώδιο scart, το δοκίμασα σε 6 tv, το δοκίμασα και με ηχεία 5.1 και 2.1, γενικά έκανα ότι ήταν δυνατών και κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι κάτι χάλασε από τις πλακέτες του. 

Από τα λίγα που ξέρω και με την βοήθειά σας θα ήθελα αν γίνετε για το επαναφέρω. Δεν θέλω να δώσω τρελά χρήματα για να το φτιάξω, μιας και πήρα ένα Philips, απλά για πειραματικούς λόγους θέλω να το «σκαλίσω» που λέμε, μήπως και το φτιάξω.

Παρακάτω παραθέτω λεπτομερής φωτογραφίες του και όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει είμαι όλος αυτιά.

----------

Στελιοσ13 (01-10-13)

----------


## hlektrologos000

φιλε καλως ηρθες .
χωρις να εχω καμια εμπειρια στο θεμα  πιστευω οτι καποιο ολοκληρωμενο τυπου smd   εχει παθει ζημια . 
και να γνωριζαμε πιο απο ολα εχει το προβλημα, η αγορα (αν το βρισκαμε βεβαια) και αντικατασταση θα στοιχιζε περισσοτερο απο το να το παρεις καινουργιo ξανα ολο τον player . 


πληκτρο για επαναφορα (reset) δεν υπαρχει , μονο επεναπρογραματισμος την μνημης ισως μπορει να γινει  ,παρε μια ιδεα απο ενα αλλο theard που ειχε ανοιχτει     http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...=eprom&start=0       /   λυση δεν βρεθηκε αλλα αξιζει να το διαβασεις περι επαναπρογραματισμο.. 


περιμενε και αλλες γνωμες ...συμβουλες .

----------


## tasosmos

Στην φωτο με την πλακετα τροφοδοσιας φαινεται μια καμενη αντισταση κατω απο τον μεγαλο ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη, αριστερα απο την R32. Αν και δεν νομιζω να ειναι μονο αυτο το προβλημα δεν χανεις τιποτα να κανεις μια αλλαγη.
Μετα κανε και ενα ελεγχο μηπως εχει καει κανενα τρανζιστορ ή καποιο αλλο απο τα διακριτα εξαρτηματα, αν δεν γινει τιποτα με αυτα νομιζω πως δεν υπαρχει τιποτα αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις χωρις παλμογραφο, σταθμο κολλησης κτλ.

----------


## drfear

Φανταζομαι εχεις ελεγξει απο το μενου να σου στελνει εξοδο ηχου στο interface που χρησιμοποιεις. Δλδ ειτε στο 5.1 αναλογικο rca ειτε στην ψηφιακη εξοδο.

----------


## GEWKWN

φιλε μου η αναζητηση που εκανα 
μου εδωσε τα εξις:
1) http://www.users.on.net/~fzabkar/DVD...65-AM5868S.pdf
2) http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/...ts/pcm1606.pdf

Το πρωτο  αρχειο ειναι για να δεις τον πυρηνα του CT908B και την διασυνδεση του με τα υπολοιπα 
τμηματα .Σε αυτο το αρχειο εχει μια εκδοχη του εξακαναλου ηχου με χρηση του WM8766/WM8772.
Στο σχεδιο απο το dvd που ανεβασες , απο την διαταξη φαινεται οτι το ολοκληρωμενο που κανει τον
Εξακαναλο ηχο ειναι το PCM1606E(IC :Cool:  .Αυτο ειναι το δευτερο ΛΙΝΓΚ.

Αν δεν μπορεσεις να κανεις τιποτα τουλαχιστον θα εχεις ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο
(δεν ξερω αν αξιζει επισκευη λογο τιμης καινουριου DVD).
Φιλικα Γιωργος .

----------


## jims2007

Μου δάνεισε ένας φίλος έναν μεγενθητικό φακό με λάμπα και καθόμουνα χτες και παρατηρούσα τις πλακέτες.

Όντως στην πλακέτα τροφοδοσίας, όπως ανέφερε ο φίλος "tasosmos", έχω μια καμένη αντίσταση την οποία θα αλλάξω.

Στην βασική πλακέτα όμως παρατήρησα ότι πρέπει να είναι καμμένο ένα τσιπάκι με κωδικό *Q3*. Έχει "φουσκώσει" και γύρω του υπάρχουνε "υγρά"...



Σκεφτόμουνα να πάω ολόκληρη την πλακέτα στο μαγαζί για να αγοράσω ένα και να το αλλάξω, εσείς τι λέτε?

Υ.Γ.: Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους μπήκανε στον κόπο να κατεβάσουνε και να δούνε τις εικόνες για να μου προσφέρουνε βοήθεια...

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Στην βασική πλακέτα όμως παρατήρησα ότι πρέπει να είναι καμμένο ένα *τσιπάκι με κωδικό Q3.*


το Q3  Δεν ειναι δυστηχως κωδικος απο τσιπακι ,αλλα  συντομευση της λεξης transistor  αρα πρεπει να βρεθει βασει service manual  πιο εξαρτημα ειναι . 
και κατι ακομα που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι αυτο το εξαρτημα δεν πρεπει να ειναι κολημενο απο το εργοστασιο /εχει ξαναγινει επισκευη ?

συγνωμη που σε απογοητευω αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει  να ασχοληθεις με επισκευη ενος player που αν υπαρχει ακομα στην αγορα η τιμη του θα κυμενετε γυρο στα 30-35ευρο .

για μενα βαλτο σε μια ακρη για ανταλακτικα . οτι εχει μεινει τελος παντων ζωντανο -το dvd rom  ας υποθεσουμε.

----------


## jims2007

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από jims2007
> 
> Στην βασική πλακέτα όμως παρατήρησα ότι πρέπει να είναι καμμένο ένα *τσιπάκι με κωδικό Q3.* 
> 
> 
> το Q3  Δεν ειναι δυστηχως κωδικος απο τσιπακι ,αλλα  συντομευση της λεξης transistor  αρα πρεπει να βρεθει βασει service manual  πιο εξαρτημα ειναι . 
> και κατι ακομα που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι αυτο το εξαρτημα δεν πρεπει να ειναι κολημενο απο το εργοστασιο /εχει ξαναγινει επισκευη ?
> 
> συγνωμη που σε απογοητευω αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι αξιζει  να ασχοληθεις με επισκευη ενος player που αν υπαρχει ακομα στην αγορα η τιμη του θα κυμενετε γυρο στα 30-35ευρο .
> ...


Δεν το έχω ξαναπειράξει, λες να το είχανε επισκευάσει στον Μαρινόπουλο??? Δεν το πιστεύω... Μήπως "κάηκε" γι' αυτό και έγινε έτσι?

Ε, για να περάσω την ώρα μου κάθομαι και ασχολούμε μαζί του   :Laughing:  

Βασικά αν δεν καταφέρω να το φτιάξω, θα το βάλω στην άκρη στα σκουπίδια να περάσει ο παλιατσής να το πάρει...

----------


## jims2007

Κάτι που παρατήρησα μόλις τώρα είναι ότι ο ήχος τελικά παίζει... 
Βάζω στο dvd volume στο 16 που είναι το maximum και ανεβάζοντας την ένταση στην τηλεόραση στο full ακούγετε ο ήχος, αλλά είναι σαν να ψιθιρίζουνε πολύ χαμηλά...

----------


## lynx

> Μου δάνεισε ένας φίλος έναν μεγενθητικό φακό με λάμπα και καθόμουνα χτες και παρατηρούσα τις πλακέτες.


Φιλε jims2007 αν οι φωτογραφιες ειναι απο κινητο...χρησιμοποιησε καλυτερο φωτισμο καθως και το μεγεθυντικο φακο
του φιλου σου να βγαλεις μια καλυτερη φωτογραφια το Q3.

αν εκει ειναι το προβλημα...και αν εισαι τυχερος και ειναι ενας συνηθησμενος κωδικος το συγκρεκριμενο smd τρανζιστορακι
τοτε μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να βαλεις το αντιστιχο through hole...

ααα και κατι αλλο... αν η αντισταση στο τροφοδοτικο ειναι οντως καμενη..εχει υποψην σου οτι ισως δεν καηκε μονη της...   :Wink:

----------


## jims2007

Όσο και αν έκανα zoom το συγκεκριμένο Q3 έχει "λιώσει" και δεν γράφει τίποτε επάνω... Το από κάτω Q15 γράφει 2A.

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο παιδί που έχει το ίδιο DVD και μπορεί να βοηθήσει? ή να το άλλαζα με ένα ίδιο σαν αυτό του Q15 θα έκανε δουλειά?

----------


## lynx

δοκιμασες αυτο που σου ειπε ο Sigmacom με το pcm2706?

----------


## jims2007

> δοκιμασες αυτο που σου ειπε ο Sigmacom με το pcm2706?


Ποιό εννοείς?

----------


## lynx

Η ταση που βρηκες στο pcm1606 (και οχι 2706 που ειπα πριν...sorry) ειναι οκ! οσο αφορα αν μπορεις να αλλαξεις
το τρανζιστορ με ενα ιδιο με το διπλανο, ναι γινεται ομως πως μπορεις να ξερεις οτι ηταν ομοια τρανζιστορ? καταρχην εισαι
συγουρος οτι ειναι καμενο? μπορει να ειναι απλος ταλαιπωρημενο η να εχει πεσει κολλα πανω...

----------


## thanos

Και εγω για καμμενο το βλεπω (και πολυ μαλιστα) και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα κατι κι αλλο θα εχει παρει μαζι του.Στη θεση σου θα επαιρνα δυο τρανζιστορακια κοινα ενα pnp(bc557) και 
ενα npn(bc54 :Cool:  και θα τα δοκιμαζα, δεν εχεις και τιποτα να χασεις.

----------


## jims2007

> Η ταση που βρηκες στο pcm1606 (και οχι 2706 που ειπα πριν...sorry) ειναι οκ! οσο αφορα αν μπορεις να αλλαξεις
> το τρανζιστορ με ενα ιδιο με το διπλανο, ναι γινεται ομως πως μπορεις να ξερεις οτι ηταν ομοια τρανζιστορ? καταρχην εισαι
> συγουρος οτι ειναι καμενο? μπορει να ειναι απλος ταλαιπωρημενο η να εχει πεσει κολλα πανω...


Βασικά σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω και αν δω ότι δεν έφταιγε αυτό να το βάλω στην θέση του...

----------


## jims2007

> Και εγω για καμμενο το βλεπω (και πολυ μαλιστα) και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα κατι κι αλλο θα εχει παρει μαζι του.Στη θεση σου θα επαιρνα δυο τρανζιστορακια κοινα ενα pnp(bc557) και 
> ενα npn(bc54 και θα τα δοκιμαζα, δεν εχεις και τιποτα να χασεις.


Μου μιλάς να αλλάξω αυτό που φαίνετε καμμένο...


με ένα από τα παραπάνω που λες, σωστά κατάλαβα???

----------


## lynx

ναι αυτο σου λεει....  :Rolling Eyes:  αν το τρανζιστορ που βαλεις τυχει να ειναι pin compatible μπορει και να δουλεψει...   :Rolling Eyes:  
αλλιος δεν ξερω τι μπορει να γινει!   :Cool:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Επισκευη στο περιπου......   ?   συγνωμη φιλε thano  αλλα δεν ειναι τροπος  επισκευης αυτος . 
Πρεπει να βρεθει βαση service manual τι εξαρτημα υπηρχε εκει ή αμα τυχει αργοτερα να διαβασει καποιος  αυτο το post  και εχει το ιδιο dvd  να το ανοιξει και να του πει πιο εξαρτημα ειναι .

----------


## El_Kei

Κι ερχομαι εγώ μετά από 1+ χρόνο να δώσω κάποια απάντηση..
Λοιπόν, επιδή έχω το ίδιο DVD Player εδώ και μερικά χρόνια και παίζει ακριβώς όπως όταν το πήρα, το άνοιξα να δω μήπως μπορέσω κι εγώ να βοηθήσω..

*το τρανζίστορ Q3 λέει πάνω του "2Α"* (όπως και το Q15 δίπλα του)
*Η αντίσταση στο τροφοδοτικό είναι η ίδια με την R32* (ίσως κάποιος διαιρέτης τάσης..)

Δε νομίζω να μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις το τρανζίστορ..
ολόκληρη η πράσινη πλακέτα έχει διαστάσεις 13Χ8 περίπου.. και το Q3 ζήτημα να έχει 3Χ2 mm..

----------

